# Test-booster experiment/log...



## CaptainNapalm (May 26, 2010)

So I had made some remarks in the past about testboosters being a waste of time and money and in doing so have gotten a few PMs and angry replies that my assumptions couldn't be more false. In addition, a few other people in person told me that testboosters are amazing products. A few months ago I was asking myself the same question and decided to do extensive research on these products and in doing so I have read completely mixed reviews and found no scientific evidence (published and peer reviewed) that such products did what they're suppose to do. To further satisfy my curiosity I browsed a few supplement stores to actually see what these products look like (presentation and ingredients) and I have to admit I wasn't one bit pleased. Other than flashy labels, anabolic-like sounding names, heafty price tags and a bunch of charts, test results and outrageous claims backed up by nothing but manufacturer's own fairly tales I found these products to be a laugh more than anything else. But now having been confronted about my assumptions and told that opinions should not be given unless from experience I really itch to put a prime-selling testbooster to the test. With that said, I picked up a supply of ZEUS testbooster which is currently the number 1 selling product in both GNC and Pop's supplements to give it a shot and hopefully confirm my theories on the product. This product typically burns a hole in your pocket but I found it on sale by fluke so it really didn't do that much damage. 

For those of you not familiar with the product here is the link:
http://www.fusionbodybuilding.com/zeus/
I won't go into details about it as all info including ingredients can be found on the site but it's basically your typical natural booster with all the ingredients found in most popular boosters.

Before I start the log I want to provide some stats and details.

*Initial Examination of Product:*
I was not impressed with the initial review of this stuff after buying it. The bottle smelled like starchy maple syrup. It came with a "Gym God" booklet and workout program and some 20 pages of talking about testosterone and their studies with the product. Take a look at these claims:

Boost your testosterone levels by 98.81%
Only ZEUS is "proven" to boost testosterone levels in humans
Build mountains of muscle within weeks;

and my favourite: "NOTE: Like anabolic steroids Zeus takes 3-6 weeks to work." Hmmmm, that's interesting.. right about the time when it's time to buy the next batch. Just in case you went through the first batch and it didn't work, it's because it will kick in on your next batch. LOL

*Current Stats:*
Age: 30
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 206lbs
Bodyfat: Unknown

*Current Diet and Supplementation:*
3000+ cal/day w/200g protein/day
Fish Oil: 4 caps/day (each cap 600mg of EPA/DHA)
Creatine monohydrate: 8g/day
Weight protein: intake varies

During the duration of this cycle I will keep my diet and supplement intake unaltered and consistant as it has been for the past 3 months.

*Current workout:*
Currently in the fourth week of the 20 rep squat program for mass. After 6 weeks on this routine I'm switching to another split routine with mostly heavy compound weights and minor isolation work in an attempt to continue to gain muscle size.

*Dosing:*
The directions on the bottle suggest that people under 200lbs should use 4 caps total (2-am and 2-pm), those between 200-250lbs should use 5 caps total (3-am and 2-pm), and heavyweights between 250-300lbs should use 6 caps total (3-am and 2-pm). Since I'm slightly over 200lbs I should be using 4-5 caps total per day but for the purpose of eliminating any possibility of underdosing I will administer 6 caps daily (3 in the 
morning and 3 in the evening).

*Method of Result Evaluation:*
What makes this experiment unique is that *I will get my testosterone levels tested throughout this cycle*. Blood work was drawn yesterday and will be drawn again 4 weeks into the cycle as well as at cycle termination at the 8 week mark. In addition, side effects of elevated testosterone levels include increased muscle mass, increased strength/endurance and increased sex drive. I will monitor my progress based on the above mentioned and also I will document any negative sides I may experience along with altered mood. I will log my results weekly in this thread.

*Possible complications:*
Ideally, I would have liked to have experimented with this product while following a more lengthy, standardized routine. The 20 rep (relatively short but intense) squat program itself is known to increase testosterone levels and slap on mass and it has been doing so for me for the past 4 weeks. If test levels rise marginally as well as mass and strength gains are achieved following the 8 week cycle it will be arguable whether such gains came from the workout or the product. On the other hand, since the manufacturer of the product claims it starts to kick by 3 weeks time, I should be on another standardized routine by that time in which case it will be easier to evaluate the supplement. Hopefully ZEUS does what it's suppose to do and not leave any room for speculation and interpretation.

Quite honestly though, looking forward to... well pretty much nothing!

Stay tuned for my weekly progress and bloodwork results


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2010)

*why not try* Anabolic-Matrix Rx™ - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels


----------



## jmorrison (May 28, 2010)

Subbed.

I used T-911 and I *believe* that I got good results from it, but I didn't have my test levels checked, so it could have been placebo.

I wonder if it is a similiar product?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 29, 2010)

Prince said:


> *why not try* Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels


 
Good point.  Anabolic-Matrix Rx definately has an attractive price attached to it however it is a Tribulus Terrestris based product.  I wanted to test the waters with an ingredient called Testofen which is getting a huge buzz, at least from what I've read and gets whiped off the shelves in Canada relatively quickly.  Anabolic Matrix Rx is also an IronMagsLab product which is affiliated with this forum.  Given that my approach is extremely pessimistic towards this experiment with test boosters I really didn't want to take anything away by possibly giving a horrible review to a tribulus based product that may work for some but I have found tribulus do nothing for me in the past.  If I have any sort of success with ZEUS I would definately like to try Anabolic Matrix as a next products.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 29, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Subbed.
> 
> I used T-911 and I *believe* that I got good results from it, but I didn't have my test levels checked, so it could have been placebo.
> 
> I wonder if it is a similiar product?


 
T-911 from what I just read is similar to ZEUS in that it uses natural ingredients to support and elevate production of free testosterone in the body but it doesn't use an ingredient called Testofen which I was really curious about.  Quite honestly, I believe that all these natural formulas would probably yeild the same result.

Good thing for me is that my chances of experiencing any placebo effect with a test booster are rather low as I have a pessimistic approach to begin with while most are excited upon starting such product and program their mind to automatically just wait for "good" results to kick in any day.  This often magnifies a placebo effect and convinces one's mind to believe good things are starting to happen.  I've tried many products in the past, some with excellent results ie creatine, androstene - some with mediocre results, and many with no results ie. tribulus so I developed a good instint to figure out if something is working on me or not.  But I really don't want to resort to mental evaluation only that's why I'm also resorting to blood work which I am most curious about.  This product laughably claims to double my testosterone levels (increase of 98.81%) within 6-8 weeks, so I would consider it a success if my test levels went up by even a mere 10-15%.


----------



## bt2009bt@aol.com (Feb 26, 2011)

What the hell man? thats as far as this goes?


----------

